
Passport facial recognition checks fail to work with dark skin - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49993647
======
pseudolus
Reminds of an episode of "Better of Ted" where the employer installed sensors
that couldn't see black people. [0]. Funny in fiction, not so funny in real
life.

[0] [https://youtu.be/lMy5YpJysy4?t=24](https://youtu.be/lMy5YpJysy4?t=24)

